# Sick Kenyi - Help!!!!



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

I have a Kenyi cichlid which I noticed was very inactive today. I am now noticing that he has a brown spot on his side that almost looks like a hole or something..Any ideas? I have quarintined him but not sure what it is or how to prevent this from spreading to others..


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

If you can put up a pic that would help, also do you test your water for ammonia nitrites and nitrates also do you have lots caves and what size are your tanks they can get nippy if they dont have enough places to hide,


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

They have plenty of caves, and I mean lots. I would take a pick but they fish are only 1/2" in size. They are very small. As far as testing the water I never have. Not sure what else I can tell you. But all the fish in that tank are basicallly less than 2mos old.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Iam nor very expirenced with sick cichlids as mine have never been sick before but Iam sure somebody with more experience will come along the only thing I can think of is he might have been caught in between a rock Or he might have a fungus. Can you put him in a jar and take a pic. that way.If you need more info you can go to www.Cichlid-Forum.com


----------



## officerben (Dec 21, 2006)

Without seeing a pictureit sounds like your fish might have fungus. It will attack your fish's skin and cause ulcers or death in extreme cases. The fungi feeds by excreting digestive enzymes which if it’s on the fish, slowly digests parts of the fish. Either purchase a treatment from your LFS, specifically for fungus or buy an all round antibacterial treatment such as Melafix. Keep the fish seperate in a Q-tank and follow the instructions on the bottle. 
Good luck with your fish
Ben


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks... Should I bed concerend this will spread?


----------



## officerben (Dec 21, 2006)

If you can take that fish out and put in a hospital tank...I also did some more looking into and found based on your description that this could be a Tuberculosis or TB Systemic infection which is very hard to treat as it is intracellulary and multiples within macrophages, whihc is the fish is own defense system, a stron antibiotic such as kanamycin or streptomycin. However you might have to Euthanasize it if it gets worse....I hope I'm wrong...but for sure take it out from your other fish...


----------

